# Mass/ north of boston



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I think this maybe the biggest storm this season yet coming in tonight.What do you guys think?There calling 11"-13" in my area.payup


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

8-12" for me. Too bad i was out cutting and splicing wires to get the plow working and ready. kept shorting and blade wouldnt lower. I'm off to a rough start


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

bribrius;486232 said:


> 8-12" for me. Too bad i was out cutting and splicing wires to get the plow working and ready. kept shorting and blade wouldnt lower. I'm off to a rough start


Did you get it fixed?


----------



## barnold3784 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Ive heard 12-15 for the NH/Ma border its gonna be another 24+ hour storm hopefully it stays all light and fluffy... Easy to move


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm off to snow will be here soon later guys.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

pretty much over here. guess we have flurries on and off tonight but the main storm is done. have 13"


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW! Nice guys. I hadn't seen an update on the north shore weather. They kindof blew the forcast down here well not to bad. I wasn't sure what was really going on up north. I figured you guys were going strong though since noone else has updated. payup


----------

